# Firefox öffnet neue Fenster nicht im Vordergrund, sondern im Hintergrund



## Beat84 (14. Oktober 2012)

*Firefox öffnet neue Fenster nicht im Vordergrund, sondern im Hintergrund*

Hallo,

mein Firefox 16.0.1 öffnet neue Fenster nicht mehr im Vordergrund, sondern im Hintergrund. Die beiden einzig installierten Addons (Adblock, YouTubeToMP3) wurden schon deaktiviert.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Firefox öffnet neue Fenster nicht im Vordergrund, sondern im Hintergrund*

Einstellungen - Tabs - Tabs im Vordergrund öffnen


----------



## Beat84 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Firefox öffnet neue Fenster nicht im Vordergrund, sondern im Hintergrund*

Es geht nicht um Tabs, sondern um neue Fenster.


----------



## Beat84 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Firefox öffnet neue Fenster nicht im Vordergrund, sondern im Hintergrund*

Die Lösung für mein Problem steht am Ende von Adobe Community: How do I troubleshoot Flash Player's protected mode for Firefox? unter:


To disable Protected Mode, add the following line to your mms.cfg file located in:

Windows 32bit: C:\windows\system32\macromed\flash
Windows 64bit: C:\windows\syswow64\macromed\flash

ProtectedMode=0


----------



## Lexx (5. April 2013)

*AW: Firefox öffnet neue Fenster nicht im Vordergrund, sondern im Hintergrund*

Nett, dass mal einer seine Lösung
(brauchs zwar nicht) auch mitteilt..


----------



## Tusker1 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Firefox öffnet neue Fenster nicht im Vordergrund, sondern im Hintergrund*

Die Lösung zum öffenen des Firefox im Fordergrund findet ihr im folgenden Firefox Support Web-Link.
https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/Einstellungen-Fenster--Tabs-Abschnitt

Gruß
Tusker1


----------



## Jimini (29. September 2014)

*AW: Firefox öffnet neue Fenster nicht im Vordergrund, sondern im Hintergrund*



Tusker1 schrieb:


> Die Lösung zum öffenen des Firefox im Fordergrund findet ihr im folgenden Firefox Support Web-Link.
> https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/Einstellungen-Fenster--Tabs-Abschnitt
> 
> Gruß
> Tusker1


 Dein Engagement in Ehren, aber der Thread ist anderthalb Jahre alt - bitte keine uralt-Threads mehr ausgraben 

MfG Jimini


----------

